# [FREE] A QUESTION OF WILL - The Alioment Saga Book 1



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

*Now free on major retail sites!*

_They murdered his wife and son.
They burned down his house.
They beat him within an inch of his life.

And then they realized they had the wrong man._

*They should have killed him when they had the chance.*

Will Stark is a 35 year-old self-made billionaire. He's happily married and father to a young son he adores. He's well-loved in his community for his philanthropic efforts. He lives in a beautiful home inside a private, secure community designed to provide safety for his family from those who would do them harm.

His idyllic world is shattered when, despite his best efforts, men storm his community, murder his family in their home, and burn his house down. In his efforts to rush to the aid of those he loves, Will is seized, beaten, and nearly killed.

And as it's happening, the men who've attacked him realize they've mistaken him for someone else.

Will's rescue from certain death brings him into the midst of a battle between two factions of a secret society, one in which members learn the secrets of developing superhuman abilities. And it's a battle in which a man named Will Stark has been the focal point. Will seizes the opportunity to learn these secrets, and battle those who destroyed his family. His own rapid development, however, means he may become a target for attack of his own accord.

As he builds his new life, however, Will is faced with a critical decision. Will he use his new abilities to seek out vengeance? Or will he risk everything he has to save those he holds most dear?

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex ----------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all those who have already downloaded A Question of Will!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to all who have purchased _A Question of Will_!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

My continued thanks for all of those who had read an supported A QUESTION OF WILL!

If you are an Amazon Prime customer, you can now access A QUESTION OF WILL through the Kindle Online Lending Library for free.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all those who have purchased or borrowed A QUESTION OF WILL. It remains available through the Kindle Online Lending Library for Amazon Prime customers.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks again to all those who have read A QUESTION OF WILL! Amazon Prime customers are able to borrow the book for free.

The draft for the second novel in the series is complete and is now going through the editing process. A prequel to the series is being written as well.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

My continued thanks for all of those who had read an supported A QUESTION OF WILL!

If you are an Amazon Prime customer, you can now access A QUESTION OF WILL through the Kindle Online Lending Library for free.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm reading your book now.  It's excellent!--intelligent, imaginative.  Looking forward to the next in the series.

Pam


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Pam -- Thanks for the kind words! I'm glad you're enjoying the book.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Today marks the 38th straight day that A QUESTION OF WILL has placed in the Top 100 of the Science Fiction -> High Tech category on Amazon.com. Have you checked it out? Available for free through the Kindle Online Lending Library in all applicable territories.

Thanks again to everyone who has read this book!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Today marks the 38th 45th straight day that A QUESTION OF WILL has placed in the Top 100 of the Science Fiction -> High Tech category on Amazon.com. Have you checked it out? Available for free through the Kindle Online Lending Library in all applicable territories.

Thanks again to everyone who has read this book!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

A QUESTION OF WILL remains in the Top 100 of the Science Fiction -> High Tech category on Amazon.com. Have you checked it out? Available for FREE through the Kindle Online Lending Library in all applicable territories.

***The sequel to A QUESTION OF WILL is expected available for release in the next few weeks!***

Thanks again to everyone who has read this book!

Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.de
Amazon.it
Amazon.es
Amazon.fr
Amazon.co.jp


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

A QUESTION OF WILL remains a top seller in Amazon's Science Fiction -> High Tech category. Have you checked it out? Available for FREE through the Kindle Online Lending Library in all applicable territories.

***The sequel to A QUESTION OF WILL is expected available for release in the next two weeks!***

Thanks again to everyone who has read this book!

Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.de
Amazon.it
Amazon.es
Amazon.fr
Amazon.co.jp


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

****PRESERVING HOPE*, the sequel to A QUESTION OF WILL, is available now!***​*To celebrate the launch of the sequel, A QUESTION OF WILL is on sale for $0.99 through December 21.*​
A QUESTION OF WILL remains a top seller in Amazon's Science Fiction -> High Tech category. Have you checked it out? Available for FREE through the Kindle Online Lending Library in all applicable territories.

Thanks again to everyone who has read this book!

Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.de
Amazon.it
Amazon.es
Amazon.fr
Amazon.co.jp


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

****HUNTING WILL*, the Aliomenti Saga prequel, is available now!***​****PRESERVING HOPE*, the sequel to A QUESTION OF WILL, is available now!***​*To celebrate the end of year holidays, A QUESTION OF WILL is on sale for $0.99 through December 27.*​
*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*
Prequel: _Hunting Will_
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

A QUESTION OF WILL remains a top seller in Amazon's Science Fiction -> High Tech category. Have you checked it out? Available for FREE through the Kindle Online Lending Library in all applicable territories.

Thanks again to everyone who has read this book!

Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.de
Amazon.it
Amazon.es
Amazon.fr
Amazon.co.jp


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks again to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks again to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

****99 cents until February 3rd!****

Thanks again to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Coming soon!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Coming soon!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased A QUESTION OF WILL, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Coming soon!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _A Question of Will_, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _A Question of Will_, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _A Question of Will_, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _A Question of Will_, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _A Question of Will_, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have downloaded _A Question of Will_, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have downloaded _A Question of Will_, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _A Question of Will_, Book 1 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------

